# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Template for DX ICE Game Engine VB.NET 2010

## DracullSoft

Starter Kit for DX ICE Game Engine using VB.NET 2010 Express with a Game template of the warp flight game. The template makes it possible to get a game running in less than 5 minutes.



Game Template for DxIce using VB.NET 2010 express

Tutorial for Game Template (pdf)

You can of course also use DX ICE with VB6 (classic) or C#.NET 2010 express.

----------

